# What are your quirks, and not just on the Q



## smokewood (Nov 24, 2014)

Danny has just inspired me for this one, with his garlic likes & dislikes.  Me personally I cant stand snotty eggs, food that is just thrown on a plate, steak cooked incorrectly, the list goes on, my wife says I am a fussy bugger, to me it is having high standards.


----------



## wade (Nov 24, 2014)

My pet dislikes include buying ready made meals from the supermarket when it is usually more healthy, less expensive and sometimes quicker to make something similar yourself. I do not necessarily blame the people who buy them as it may be the way they have been brought up. I think it is more the fact that many people are not introduced to the basics of food preparation early in life. 

WARNING - POSSIBLE SEXIST COMMENT - WARNING

Those of a sensitive disposition do not read past this point !

When I was at school it was normal for girls to do home economics (e.g. cooking) which meant that at least 50% of the population were able to cook. Now with equality well and truly entrenched in our societies what have we done? Rather than require at least 50% of the boys to do home economics and allow 50% of the girls to drop it, we have instead elected to just not to teach it to anyone!

No wonder the supermarket sales in ready meals have been soaring!

Signed

Disgusted from Woodchurch

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## smokewood (Nov 24, 2014)

That's a good point, also a lot of kids have not been educated where your food actually comes from, and only associate food with supermarkets. Therefore they are not aware that the nice lamb springing up and down in the meadow is your leg of lamb on a Sunday, and your mid week lamb chops, and that vegetables are grown, and not just appear on supermarket shelves by magic.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Got to join in on this one.

I hate snooty eggs as well!

Wades point about teaching Home Economics, I took it all the way through school with another lad, just two of us in the five years I was at school.

What's this?












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Nov 25, 2014





Yes it's a pig, at our events we get children asking for some of that chicken!!!!!!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 25, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Got to join in on this one.
> 
> Yes it's a pig, at our events we get children asking for some of that chicken!!!!!!
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]



No, surely not? People can't be that ignorant about food.

My bug bears: people who order any kind of red meat "well done"
Tofu - it shouldn't even be a foodstuff


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Not called Grumpa for nothing! 

Quorn mince, Quorn mince made to look like Burgers or Sausages, why not make them look like a Cauliflower or Broccoli!!!!!

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 25, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Not called Grumpa for nothing!
> 
> Quorn mince, Quorn mince made to look like Burgers or Sausages, why not make them look like a Cauliflower or Broccoli!!!!!
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]



Have you ever tried the quorn "chicken breasts"? 
They're like eating a rubber, only they have less flavour.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Had Quorn Mince once, because it was good for me! The only thing it was good for was the bin!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2014)

For a bit of fun have a read of this.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153264/dirty-little-secret

Yep!  Ready meals are dire.  I do however use a couple boxed dishes ( fro the States ) that I think could rival any home cooked version.  There are just two.  But of course it may just be that I grew up eating them so kinda sorta "comfort food" .Back in the day; when I was in school,  we had to deal with stereotypes.  Girls took home economics and typing and boys took shop classes.  What do I do now???  Spend my whole working day in front of a computer; and I can't type!  Luckily my Grandmother taught me to cook.

  

Food quirks?  WOW!  I have to be careful here.  No stepping on toes.  SOME of my quirks are due to me being an American living in England.  Others are due to me being raised in south Texas.  Others still are due to me being raised by my Grandparents who went through the depression.

  








   I'm laying the ground work here.  I sound like todays criminals.  "It's not my fault!  My mother didn't breast feed me as a child!!!"  " I didn't know robbing a bank could have me put in jail for a long time!!"  Can't I just say I'm sorry and leave it at that??"

  

I will not go through the whole list of my quirks and PLEASE; no one get offended by a dumb redneck living in England.

  

I must use many British foods here because you folks would have no idea of what I was talking about otherwise.  I DO have quirks with American foods.  NO cold takeaway meals for breakfast!  British "bangers are a waste of time.  Bacon MUST be smoked and MUST be streaky.  Bacon and eggs are for breakfast ONLY and why would you have a grilled tomato slice with it.  NO garlic powder on my steak or burger.  I don't "GET" savoury pies of any kind ( don't need the pastry or a slice of bread with that meal ).  I do love pickled gherkins but other than that I don't want vinegar on anything.  Spam is/can be a good thing.  Corned beef DOES NOT come in a tin.    Why would I smother my burger with ketchup, or my chips with vinegar, ketchup or mayo?  Don't you like the taste of fried potato or burger?  Fish SHOULD NOT have that "HEAVY" fishy smell and taste.  The skin should be removed.  The red and black/grey areas must also be cut away.   The fillet should then be sprinkled with S&P and rolled in cornmeal and then deep fried.  Got to be a cheap, nasty American style hot dog ( they don't come in a tin.  I have a brand here I eat.  If you want to know which and how to prepare let me know ).  Baked beans ( of any brand )  ain't my thing.  Another BIGGY; WINE SAUCE OR FOOD COOKED IN WINE!!!  Nope!!!!

Enough now!  That's a long enough list.  Told ya I was crazy.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey Danny, your like a pressure cooker ready to blow, I can see the steam from here :ROTF [emoji]128545[/emoji]

Smokin Monkey.


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 25, 2014)

Dislike people who say I'm funny, because a do a bit of Sea Fishing, but can't be in the same room when a tin of Salmon or Tuna is opened. 

Don't like fish and fish dosent like Me!!!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## mdboatbum (Nov 25, 2014)

Home ec in high school was a no brainier for me. It was where all the girls were. Plus, by acting completely clueless in the kitchen I got a lot of extra help from my female classmates. Good times!!


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 26, 2014)

I was the first guy in my school to do Home Economics ( cookery ) and I also did Engineering Drawing, they were my two favourite subjects and I got A pass 'O' levels in them both, had a try out in catering college but got an engineering apprenticeship and did cooking as a hobby, best of both worlds.

When I do the hog roast for our pub charity day, I get parents telling their kids it's chicken, what's that all about ?

Not really keen on any blue cheese, think it stems from a time when I was feeding our pigs from the swill bucket after school, there was a load of mouldy stuff still in the bottom of the bucket so I banged it on the side of the sty and a bit of the blue mould flew straight into my mouth, God it made me gag


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 26, 2014)

jockaneezer said:


> I was the first guy in my school to do Home Economics ( cookery ) and I also did Engineering Drawing, they were my two favourite subjects and I got A pass 'O' levels in them both, had a try out in catering college but got an engineering apprenticeship and did cooking as a hobby, best of both worlds.
> When I do the hog roast for our pub charity day, I get parents telling their kids it's chicken, what's that all about ?
> Not really keen on any blue cheese, think it stems from a time when I was feeding our pigs from the swill bucket after school, there was a load of mouldy stuff still in the bottom of the bucket so I banged it on the side of the sty and a bit of the blue mould flew straight into my mouth, God it made me gag :eek:



Seems like a lot of people on here are very similar (except Danny)  Idid H E, Tech Drawing, and was also allowed to do Woodwork, which went against rules as pupils were only allowed two craft courses, Got first prize in school for Woodworking! Was signed up for Catering College, all uniforms ordered, the lot, then went and got an Apprenticeship as a Sparky! Best of both worlds now, Refrigeration Engineer and Hog Roaster at Weekends.

I agree with not liking Blue Cheese, it's gone OFF! Looks like the pigs where about to get Seconds!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Nov 26, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Dislike people who say I'm funny, because a do a bit of Sea Fishing, but can't be in the same room when a tin of Salmon or Tuna is opened.


Putting the word "tinned" in front of the words "salmon" or "tuna" should be a capital offence!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 26, 2014)

Sushi???  What tha he** is that all about??   Raw fish!!  Back home we call that bait!

Yes it certainly didn't go without notice that H.E. was where all the girls were.  Trust me on this one, if you were a heterosexual male attending senior school in the very early 70's in small farming community *South* Texas;  you DID NOT take H.E.!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Nov 26, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Not called Grumpa for nothing!
> 
> Quorn mince, Quorn mince made to look like Burgers or Sausages, why not make them look like a Cauliflower or Broccoli!!!!!
> 
> Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


  I think the marketing team have a cruel streak in them, and the reason they taste crap is just to remind them what they are missing


----------



## smokewood (Nov 26, 2014)

I don't get Sushi.  I was in the Trafford Centre a year or so ago, and this chap was stood at the entrance of Selfridges offering free Sushi.  If you are like me, anything that is free has my name on it. (That's why my nose is so big, cos fresh air is free) Sorry wandered off a bit.  Anyway I picked a nice piece of whatever is was and chewed, and chewed, and chewed.  It tasted like a salty rubber band, I couldn't swallow it, it wouldn't do down so I had no alternative, I had to give it him back - he wasn't impressed.


----------



## jockaneezer (Nov 27, 2014)

My son loves sushi.When he was about 15, him and some class mates went on a dry stone walling course from school. When it came to lunch time, they all sat down behind the wall and got out their cheese and pickle or ham rolls, the gnarly old boy who was teaching them asked Joe what he was eating, the look of disbelief on his face was a picture apparently : )


----------



## wade (Nov 27, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Sushi???  What tha he** is that all about??   Raw fish!!  Back home we call that bait!
> 
> Yes it certainly didn't go without notice that H.E. was where all the girls were.  Trust me on this one, if you were a heterosexual male attending senior school in the very early 70's in small farming community *South* Texas;  you DID NOT take H.E.!
> 
> Danny


And I always thought the Texans were so tolerant!


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 27, 2014)

Oh yeah Wade; of course!  Folks from the Deep South before the 70's were NOTED for being tolerant.  Sarcasm understood.  I had typed an explanation for my statement but thought this was not the forum to discuss such things no matter personal feelings and how delicately it was dealt with.  Just no place for that discussion in  my opinion.  As you have spent some time in the States I am quite sure you know where That discussion was going.  I do know horror stories but not for here.

Danny


----------



## wade (Nov 28, 2014)

They are not really into religion either are they - another good topic for here


----------

